# dock spécial



## Majestic7 (14 Décembre 2010)

Re Salut,

j'ai vu chez quelqu'un que je ne peux pas voir en ce moment, un truc sympa, comme quoi il y a du bon chez win 7 quitte à me faire incendier ici.

Avec son dock, il pouvait avoir le même effet que la barre de tache chez win 7, c'est à dire que lorsqu'il y a plusieurs fenetres ouvertes d'une même application, on peut faire apparaitre toutes les fenetres en miniature afin de switcher de l'une à l'autre, c'est pratique

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Comme ça ?


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Ou comme ça ?






Ou sinon il y a Exposé, beaucoup plus pratique qu'une miniature dans le dock.


----------



## Majestic7 (15 Décembre 2010)

Salut et merci pour vos réponses

A sly54 
pas exactement mais c'est déjà pas mal

A what68
oui c'est plus ou moins ça, en tout cas ca y ressemble

je n'arrive pas à le trouver comme comment rendre un peu plus transparent la barre haut de menu et les fenetres aussi, j'ai fait un autre sujet d'ailleurs après avoir rechercher sur le forum comme un malade

merci encore à vous deux


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2010)

Pour ce qui concerne la transparence : regarde le sous-forum Customisation.

Dis-toi bien que ce n'est pas ni simple ni vraiment recommandé ni pérenne (Apple se gardant le loisir de faire ce qu'elle veut en matière d'interface).


----------



## karlzre (15 Décembre 2010)

wath68 : Comment tu fais ?

La suite dans "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (15 Décembre 2010)

karlzre a dit:


> wath68 : Comment tu fais ?



Pour Exposé?

F3

Ou alors tu te l'attribues à une fonction de ta souris/trackpad et/ou à un coin actif de ton écran (Préf Système >> Exposé)




Majestic7 a dit:


> j'ai vu chez quelqu'un que je ne peux pas voir en ce moment, un truc sympa, comme quoi il y a du bon chez win 7 quitte à me faire incendier ici.
> 
> Avec son dock, il pouvait avoir le même effet que la barre de tache chez win 7, c'est à dire que lorsqu'il y a plusieurs fenetres ouvertes d'une même application, on peut faire apparaitre toutes les fenetres en miniature afin de switcher de l'une à l'autre, c'est pratique



Juste pour remettre les choses dans le contexte.....

Je pense que c'est plutôt Windaube qui a repris, à sa sauce, l'idée de l'exposé d'Apple....


----------



## twinworld (15 Décembre 2010)

Majestic7 a dit:


> Avec son dock, il pouvait avoir le même effet que la barre de tache chez win 7, c'est à dire que lorsqu'il y a plusieurs fenetres ouvertes d'une même application, on peut faire apparaitre toutes les fenetres en miniature afin de switcher de l'une à l'autre, c'est pratique


c'était pas HyperDock ?


----------



## Majestic7 (15 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'était pas HyperDock ?



c'est exactement ça

merci à vous pour vos réponses et comme un gros beta je n'avais pas vu la section customisation désolé

vive le mac


----------



## twinworld (15 Décembre 2010)

Il y avait eu un article dans les page Actu de MacG. Il a l'air vraiment chouette. Malheureusement (pour moi), il ne fonctionne que sous 10.6


----------

